# Are you an Extreme Redneck



## blackhawk19 (Aug 29, 2007)

[font=Tahoma, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]You're An EXTREME Redneck When.....

1 . You let your 14-year-old  daughter smoke at the dinner table in front of her kids.

2. The Blue Book  value of your truck goes up and down depending on how much gas is in  it.

3. You've been married three times and still have the same  in-laws.

4. You think a woman who is "out of your league" bowls on a  different night.

5. You wonder how service stations keep their rest-rooms  so clean.

6. Someone in your family died right after saying, "Hey, guys,  watch this."

7. You think Dom Perignon is a Mafia leader.

8. Your  wife's hairdo was once ruined by a ceiling fan.

9. Your junior prom  offered day care.

10. You think the last words of the "Star-Spangled  Banner" are "Gentlemen, start your engines."

11. You lit a match in the  bathroom and your house exploded right off its wheels.

12. The Halloween  pumpkin on your porch has more teeth than your spouse.

13. You have to go  outside to get something from the fridge.

14.  One of your kids was born on a pool table.

15. You need one more hole  punched in your card to get a freebie at the House of Tattoos.

16. You  can't get married to your sweetheart because there's a law against  it.

17. You think loading the dishwasher means getting your wife  drunk. 

[/font]


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 29, 2007)

My hat off to you Blackhawk19, I'm dying here with laughter!


----------



## walking dude (Aug 29, 2007)

i just spayed beer all over my monitor, i laughed so hard

LOLOL

Wd


----------



## cascadedad (Aug 29, 2007)

18.  You've ever sprayed beer all over your monitor laughing at redneck jokes.


----------



## walking dude (Aug 29, 2007)

good one

:)

wd


----------



## bigal (Aug 29, 2007)

#19. You pull start your truck 'cause it doesn't have a starter.............sold it for beer money.
#20. You have a $1000 smoker and a $500 pickup for work.
#21. You can afford internet for smoke'n forums and don't have enough money to buy condoms.
#22. Your pickup payments cost more than your house is worth...............and the pickup is up on blocks cause you sold the wheels for "a heck of a price".
#23. 

gotta go


----------



## lisacsco (Aug 29, 2007)

#24.  You have squirrel tails hanging from your car antenna.

#25.  You care more about your hunting dogs than....anything.

#26.  You have a fridge in your house and in your yard.



Dont ask me how I know this  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .......  LOL


----------



## cascadedad (Aug 29, 2007)

27.  You've ever posted in a redneck joke thread.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 29, 2007)

Ouch!


----------



## dacdots (Aug 29, 2007)

Define a virgin from WV;A 14 year old girl who can outrun her older brothers.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 30, 2007)

28. ya got more non-running lawnmowers in yer yard than running automobiles.

29- ya used beer can tin to make patches for yer rusty smoker.

30. ya call anyone  north of the alamo a yankee.


----------



## squeezy (Aug 30, 2007)

Ya know what ya call a room with 32 redneck women?



A full set of teeth!


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 30, 2007)

32.  You finally mowed your lawn and found a 57 chevy ...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 30, 2007)

33. you consider beer a food group & sour mash is mouth wash.


----------



## Deer Meat (Aug 30, 2007)

This is like blue colar tv LMAO


----------

